

Women prefer Apple, gentlemen prefer Samsung - singhit
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57619501-71/women-prefer-apple-gentlemen-prefer-samsung/

======
pedalpete
It is comments like this "The iPhone... is merely a girlie gadget with all the
technological sophistication of a 1980s Barbie."

Which shows how hostile our industry can be to women.

They aren't buying an iPhone because it is any less capable or more feminine
than a Samsung. Maybe there are other reasons.

Could it be the size of the iPhone is better suited to the smaller hands of
women (not a put down, women on average have smaller hands than the average
man). Could there be other reasons?

I have a strong dislike for Apple products, but to say women purchasing them
because they are 'girlie gadget' is offensive to women, and we as an industry
have to speak out against this kind of BS.

